# Need advice on patent a new product/idea



## Bobbyg (9 Feb 2007)

I have an idea for a new product but have no idea what steps I should take to patent the idea, can anybody offer me some advice?


----------



## BetterBiz (9 Feb 2007)

Hi Bobbyg,

I suggest you start here http://www.patentsoffice.ie/en/patents.aspx
but be warned it is a fairly complex process.

Matt

[broken link removed]


----------



## Bobbyg (9 Feb 2007)

Thanks Matt.


----------



## Whatif (15 Feb 2007)

Patents are only suitable for certain kinds of new products, be clear as to what you think a patent provides you.  Depending on what need your product fulfils and how long it will take to develop you may be wiser to invest in getting a prototype for the market.


----------



## sabrina (15 Feb 2007)

I am not to sure about this but Enterprise Ireland/IDA Ireland may be able to help you.  Best of luck


----------



## ClubMan (15 Feb 2007)

Anything useful on [broken link removed]?


----------



## Purple (16 Feb 2007)

sabrina said:


> I am not to sure about this but Enterprise Ireland/IDA Ireland may be able to help you.  Best of luck


If it's for export EI will be able to help you (and offer funding). If it's just for domestic use then talk to your local county enterprise board.
You should also talk to your solicitor. Ask him/her to refer you to a solicitor who knows about these things, as some of them haven't got a clue about intellectual property (IP). 
The cost of registering a worldwide patent is considerable and a separate one is needed for the USA. Even if you have a watertight patent it’s not worth the paper it’s written on if you can’t defend it legally. In this context bear in mind that Levi’s can’t stop companies in the Far East copying their jeans and they are a massive company. A cheap DIY way to establish that you came up with the idea is to post it to yourself (registered). While this on it’s own will not enable you to establish your ownership of the IP it will enable you to stop anyone else putting a patient on your concept. You should also look at copyrighting and trade marking, as these can be cheaper and easier to enforce.
 Ultimately your best bet it to license the manufacture of your product to a large company. They will have the financial resources to protect your interests and if they pay you in the form of patent royalties the income is tax-free.


----------



## amgd28 (16 Feb 2007)

I've had recent experience with this. I met with a reputable patent attorney's office (PM me if you want the name) and got the inital consultation for free. They will let you know what is involved in the patent and explore your reasons for the patent.
I approached them with a view to patent a new software product I am developing. Initially I wnated to patent it to avail of (perfectly legitimate) tax-free royalty scheme, but was also concerned about protecting my IP.
Indications are that for software patent, I will pass the test for a general patent allowing me to avail of the royalty scheme, but have only a 10% chance of getting a protective patent.
Even a preliminary patent application costs a bit (approx 3k), valid for 12months, allowing you to put '_patent pending_' on your product, and if I wanted to go for the 'royalty' type patent, could cost me 16k. Others can do it cheaper but they submit all applications to UK as well as Irish Patent office, as an Irish patent is worth the paper it is written on.
Very upfront discussion, you will get the info you need with no cost as first meeting free. they are not pushy and if they think you are wasting your time applying for a patent they will tell you


----------



## lasabrci (16 Feb 2007)

A good patent lawyer will advise you on the patent process.   They should also advise you on what to disclose in a patent.  Once you disclose the invention in a patent its open season for others to try and copy by engineering around the patent.  Some organisations disclose enough information to secure a patent and keep the core information as secret know how.  An example of this maybe the combination of raw materials to make a chemical maybe patented but the process as to how to combine them is kept secret thereby making it more dificult for others to copy.  

Enterprise Ireland mentioned in earlier posts also has a booklet on patenting that provides good general advice.


----------



## SineWave (16 Feb 2007)

To add to other points, don't over-estimate the uniqueness of your idea. Carry out a search on patent databases and you might just find that someone else had that _Eureka_ moment.


----------

